# UNITRACK radius questions.



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, I'm on the path to building a new layout.
I wanna use unitrack.
Now when I look at the chart for the radius i see 2 numbers.
One is a measurement, the other a degree.

The measurement lets say is 13 3/4". Thats from the outside rail to the centre of the circle right?

Now I'm not sure abut the degree. I know a right angle is 90 degrees.
So when it gives you a measurement then the radius, lets say 30 degrees. Whats that mean?

Does it mean 3 pieces of track make the right angle? Where as a 45 degrees would be 2 pieces?

Is the smaller the degree radius mean a longer more easier turn?

I'm lost. 

Thank you for replying.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The 13 3/4 should be the radius measured from the center of the circle to the middle of the track.In N scale,this is a pretty nice curve that will allow most anything to roll,even the larger locos.
Then your guess is right,a 30 degree piece of track means you'll need three sections for a quarter turn (90 degrees).


----------

